# "Press F1 to enter setup" message on startup



## slashragnarok (Dec 17, 2011)

My current config is the one in my signature. The problem is that if I start my PC after a long duration, say 2 days, a message shows "Press F1 to enter setup". After entering bios setup I find that all my OC settings have been reset. I don't think this is a CMOS battery problem as the system date and time are not affected. I've tried resetting CMOS using the jumper and overclocking on a fresh basis. This message doesn't pop up every time the PC is started but only if there is a considerable gap between one shutdown and the next start up.

And I would also like to add that my OC is very stable. 4.5 GHz at 1.25 Vcore. It's 12 hour Prime (large ffts) stable.

 Any thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 17, 2011)

to me it looks like your cmos battery is Dead or dying if you say date & time are intact.. try changing it.

If battery is dying then don't need to wait 2 days to check just wait 5 minutes after shutting down ur comp and complete power.. even remove power plug


----------



## slashragnarok (Dec 17, 2011)

Okay but I just bought the system in June.


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 17, 2011)

How much do you use your computer? 

Long down time = Battery will be Drawn faster

use 24/7 and battery will Die in years..

but still June is too soon but try changing it.. You do know that battery will cost just 10-15 INR


Did this problem occur recently or immediately after purchase..


----------



## slashragnarok (Dec 17, 2011)

I just tried shutting down and removing plug. Everything is fine. OC settings are intact. The thing I mentioned is happening pretty randomly. Sometimes after 2 days sometimes overnight.


----------



## topgear (Dec 18, 2011)

^^ are you using the latest Bios version - if not update the mobo bios to the latest version.


----------



## slashragnarok (Dec 18, 2011)

@topgear

Okay that sounds like a good suggestion.

(P.S. How on earth do you manage to stay awake at almost 5 in the morning that too in this weather?)


----------

